# everydayhenna.com



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've searched the archives and researched the negative comments about this company, particularly with regards to ordering thymol. I ordered successfully from them a number of years ago, buying a large quantity of thymol that lasted me several years. Then the negative stuff started coming in.

From their website, I clicked on the link to contact them and simply asked if they were still in business. They responded quite quickly and said they were.

Given the negative information, has this company turned itself around? Has anyone ordered anything from them lately, like this spring?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I found another website with a forum that was very active in that sort of stuff and they had a very active thread on them. Sorry, I don't remember the site but a google might find it.

Found the site again. http://bodyartcentral.com/

Good Luck.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Grant, Perhaps you should order from them again and let us know how they do.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I clicked on the link on their web page to "contact us."

They responded right away and said they were still in business and gave me the link to their web site to order.

I replied back and asked, "Have you resolved all the negative information as reported on besource.com?"

They have not replied back to me. So I don't really know. I'm not sure if I want to gamble too much money to ascertain their reliability.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

One of our members to the Forum had a go a round with Every Day Henna on a order he had placed for Thymol that had not been shipped to him in a timely manner (never was shipped with check cashed I believe). After much detective work on his part it was found that the owner had passed away suddenly.
I had ordered a kilo of Thymol about 8 months earlyer with prompt service and satisfaction.
I now see that Every Day Henna has surfaced again with a slightly different listing but with a minimum order of $100.00.
Walt


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

They have never responded to any of my emails about not delivering the product.They ripped me off .


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Grant ,try Wintersun.They are good.


----------

